# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Middle-East, India & Africa (MEIA) >  Identification of a possible antique Shamshir  Persian

## Z. King

Gentlemen,

I would firstly like to say that I am happy to have joined this forum as it is packed with a wealth of information and knowledge and is particularly important for armatures such as myself. 
I have recently been passed down what appears to be two antique swords from my late grandfather. 
One appears to be a silver Persian Shamshir . The sword has 2 hallmarks on the blade. One of the hallmarks apparently states: Allas Lion in Arabic. I am unclear about the second hallmark on the blade. The housing piece also has a name engraved in Arabic. The witting is: Made by Mahmoud Al-Jawahri which appears to be a Persian name.  I do not know if this is a true piece, or a replica tourist item that is worthless.  :Confused: 

I will post the other sword in another thread as that particular sword seems Turkish in style, again I am only guessing.

Any insight on this Shamshir would be greatly appreciated!

Thank you in advance Gentlemen.

Z. King

----------


## Gene Wilkinson

Hi Z,

You seem to have a goog idea on this one as it is. From first glance it appears to be a Shamshir which has been cut down. The scabbard seems to be a very elaborate top (throat) mount for the original sword scabbard.
Again, can you take more pictures especially close-ups in daylight with no flash please?
We should be able to tell you more then.

Best
Gene

----------


## A. Alnakas

This is an authentic piece. With what used to be Persian shamshir (probably trade). It has been shortened and as Gene says, the scabbard is probably part of the old one. But I think the hilt is new, looks like Syrian work.

----------


## Z. King



----------


## Z. King



----------


## Z. King



----------


## Z. King

> Hi Z,
> 
> You seem to have a goog idea on this one as it is. From first glance it appears to be a Shamshir which has been cut down. The scabbard seems to be a very elaborate top (throat) mount for the original sword scabbard.
> Again, can you take more pictures especially close-ups in daylight with no flash please?
> We should be able to tell you more then.
> 
> Best
> Gene


Thank you all for your reply! I am sorry for the way my imagaes came out, i was only able to post the thumbnails  :Frown:  
I hope the photos are clear enough to help identify this piece.

PS, i am located in Jordan so the comment regarding it looking like Syrian work may be possible also. 

Thank you all again.

Z

----------

